# Worst day of my life



## mechanic1908 (Jul 16, 2013)

So 3 weeks ago my dog Angel has been on and off her food.
She has been drinking normally so I wasn't terribly worried but had decided first thing that Monday to take her to the vet.
She was acting off about her food for 2 meals, but intermittently.
I always take her to work with me and was working 7-3 that Sunday.
When we got there she didn't want to get out of the van , so I lifted her out and put her down.
We walked in and she went and looked around and lay down in her usual spot, watching the front doors.
A hour later or so I noticed she had gotten sick, so I cleaned it up and took her out back to my work shop to keep a closer eye on her.
She died about 20 minutes later as I was on the phone to the emergency vet clinic as I was frantically doing K-9 CPR on her.
RIP Guardian Angel Von Hoffsburgh, I'm going to miss you more than I can say in words!


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

I am so sorry!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm so sorry, what a terrible thing to have happen!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry! What a traumatic experience.
Sheilah


----------



## mechanic1908 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words.
Its been 3 weeks and I can now, barely talk about it, a little.
It turned out that she had hemangiosarcoma.
She had just passed her 10th birthday.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

So sorry for your lost. :rip: Angel.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

How awful. My old guy died a couple of years ago at home. It is always a horrible thing to have to deal with. /hugs


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm sorry you lost Angel, I've lost two to hermangiosarcoma.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of Angel


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

so sorry for your loss


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl and lucky to have an owner like you.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

wow I am so sorry.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

She was a beautiful girl. I am so sorry - I have lost three wonderful GSDs to this dreadful disease now. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## ekcmusic (Sep 3, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. She will always love you.


----------



## rosebud scotland (Jul 29, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know the great sadness you feel because I lost our Cassie last Thursday to the same disease at the age of 10.
Reading your post, it mirrored our experience almost exactly. The only difference is the emergency vet made it and helped to ease her passing.
At least we were with them at the end, which is where they would want to be.


----------



## jonlink01 (Jul 26, 2013)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's never easy to see them cross the Rainbow bridge. Just know she will be waiting for you on the other side and in the meanwhile she is having fun playing with Pyrate who will be happy to show her around. He was just past his 9th birthday last year when he left me. ((HUGS))


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I'm sorry, it is always so hard to lose them. Hemangio sometimes takes them with little or no warning.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

What a beautiful girl....At least she did not have to suffer for a long time..I know that is really no consolation..I am just so sorry for your loss...


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear about your beautiful Angel. My condolences. 

Hemangiosarcoma is very often a "silent killer" ... I've lost four to it (3 heart, 1 spleen), never knew any of them were sick until literally hours before they died (one died "naturally" at the vet's office right after being diagnosed; two were rushed to the vet, diagnosed and put down; one (spleen) had surgery and all his organs were riddled with cancer so he was put down on the table).

:rip: Rest in peace, Angel!!!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

hemangio, the club nobody joins by choice. lots of us here who totally understand. it happens so fast (usually), no time to adjust.

beautiful girl, bless your heart, rest in peace. they are all so special. take care.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Sorry to hear this. 

This is what happened to Rocky our previous shepherd. They never put a name to it.


----------



## vjt555 (Nov 14, 2003)

How terrible. So sorry


----------



## NTexFoster (Jul 18, 2013)

Godspeed

She was a beautiful dog.

One of my cats died on me, no warning, just one day she was sick and the next she was gone. We still miss her.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm in this dreadful hemangio club too. We lost ours at exactly the same age as your girl. It's very hard to lose them so suddenly. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

So sorry to hear the bad news. RIP beautiful girl.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Greg (Jun 23, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, I feel your pain. Try to keep busy and remember all the good times. I am on day 3 of losing my Lucy, Seems like the evenings are the worse. Take care.


----------

